# Hiperformer engines recommendations



## cpeahl (Nov 9, 2008)

has anyone bought a long block from or now anything about hiperformer engines?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Never heard of them ---- if I was in the market today to buy a turn-key long block or short block, there would be one name on my list: Jim Lehart at Central Virginia Machine Services (here's a link).

He's on here, goes by Mr. P-Body.

Bear


----------

